# When do I switch from puppy formula?



## lilypoo (Jul 25, 2011)

Lily will be six months on the 5th of October. We're halfway through our first bag of Orijen puppy and I'm trying to decide what size bag to get based on how long I'll be using puppy formula. Someone recently told me to switch at 6 months but I was thinking it's supposed to be a year. FWIW, Lily is not a big eater and always has been on the thin side. We are loving Orijen though--her tear stains+eye **** are all but gone!


----------

